# When / where can I get a KS i950-R adjustable seatpost?



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone know when the KS i950-R is coming out and who will be carrying them (or if any place is selling them now)? (See page 10 here: http://issuu.com/soapdesign/docs/esd3-final-72dpi?mode=a_p )

KS' website shows an i950, but they don't show the i950-R: http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/products.asp?fid=173&fid2=&id=668

xxcycle just shows the i900, i900-R and i950 for sale on their site. Looks likeFezzari only carries the 3" travel i900's. Any other KS dealers?


----------



## wingerdinger (Feb 4, 2008)

I would also like to know when the KS i950-r will be available.


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't find it anywhere either, keep me posted.

Thanks


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

The i-950 R is now on KS' website, that's a good sign...


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't weight to get an adjustable seatpost, KS is the option I am going but is it worth the wait for the i950r if money is not an issue?

Also, is there any other difference between the i900r and the i950r besides weight?


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

October availability according to KS... likely in Europe...


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

yep super keen on some further specs and dates on this for sure


----------



## nocturne1 (Apr 10, 2009)

i900s finally just got in-stock at universalcycles.com - just placed my order!

(edit - er, sorry, just realized this thread was for the i950, not the i900 - doh!)


----------



## HappyTrails (Oct 23, 2005)

Not a lot of detail on their site about how it actually works. I have been using a Gravity dropper for a few years now and I have had a couple of issues (not from lack of use) but the quality is good. picked up a Crank Brothers Joplin at the beginging of this season and in about a week it started leaking. Sent it back to where I bought it and it was replaced but defective out of the box. This KS seatpost also looks a lot like the original Maverick design. I like the varible adjustment but i have from others that Crank Brothers is having a serious quality issue. any one have any experience with KS?


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Any updates on this?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

After Interbike I was going to get one for a MTBR.com review, but the rep seems to not be responding to me? Ugh! Refer to http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/kind-shock-interbike-2009/

Their website is http://www.kssuspension.com/en/products.asp?fid=173&fid2=&id=691


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Question*

Why do you wantt the KS over the other adjusteable posts( ie: the the Joplin, Gravity Dropper, or Command Post)?


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

For me its because its longer (125mm), has no side-to-side play and is priced well considering the alternatives. The Command Post is nice but more expensive and had quite a few problems with failure, the Gravity Dropper is a nut smasher if you don't time you're adjustment and the joplin had lots of problems with play.

II plan to put it on an 05 Enduro that has an interrupted seattube. Anyone know the length of the i900 from bottom to clamp when its all the way down?


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Good enough reasons. I'm not going to knock the i900. What issues are you refering to regarding the Command Post? I only ask becasue I work for Specialized and we have the CP dialed. We did have some hicups in the begging but all that is put to bed now and the CP is running tip top

RIDE FAST TAKE CHANCES!


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

ThunderBringer#1 said:


> Good enough reasons. I'm not going to knock the i900. What issues are you refering to regarding the Command Post? I only ask becasue I work for Specialized and we have the CP dialed. We did have some hicups in the begging but all that is put to bed now and the CP is running tip top


Unfortunately I haven't seen any positive reviews of the CP since the negative ones came out. Seems like people got scared away by the $300 price tag for something that was having a lot of issues. I'd buy the CP right now if the price was closer to the i900R since I really like the feature of setting multiple heights.


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Buy the CP if you have any issues; which you won't; I can take care of you. Trust me it is legit; best 300 bucks you ever spent!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

ThunderBringer#1 said:


> Buy the CP if you have any issues; which you won't; I can take care of you. Trust me it is legit; best 300 bucks you ever spent!


how can you take care of command post problems?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Can anyone comment about using the KS i-950 R beyond first impressions...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking to add one (have a GD Turbo) and was looking at these two as well Specialized and the KS but am leaning towards the KS.


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy has a KS i950R on his bike now. That is the best adjustable post i have sen.
I am ordering mine just after i write this.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

A's FaNaTiC said:


> I am ordering mine just after i write this.


From where?


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

tgreathead said:


> From where?


Indeed. Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I can only find these sites and know nothing about them (the sites)

https://www.outsideoutfitters.com/ps-9280-89-ks-i900-height-adjustable-seatpost.aspx

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=31050&category=167

https://www.xxcycle.com/ks-i900-r,,en.php

https://fezzari.com/categories/view/Seatposts/42 (looks like the older style lever?)

https://www.beyondbikes.com/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=PG-1950&eq=&MatrixType=1&Av= (at least ive heard of these guys)

I guess the i950 has no offset on the clamp, seems to be unavailable for now...? anyone?

900-R









950-R


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, those are all i900 links. The i900 is a good product, but the lighter weight and zero offset are both big benefits, which is why I've been waiting for the i950-R.


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

Found a UK distributor selling the non-remote Pure Racing version of the KS i950. Looks like the new remote kit and the new color match kits are coming in March according to this page: http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product/pureracingksi950leverseatpost.aspx?&id=13183

The page also mentions the same updates (CNC internals, open oil bath, etc I'm assuming) being applied to new i900 versions of the seatpost.

Anybody have any idea when these will be available stateside yet? I need one of these bad.....


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

Assuming we all buy one of these KS posts, where in the USA do we send them for service and warranty if/when we have problems? This is my one big holdback on this product, is their apparent lack of presence in the US. With a Crank Bros. product, I can talk to an english speaking tech and ship it to Laguna, or drive it down there myself. That alone negates the extra inch of drop on the KS products.

Any insight on this is appreciated.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Assuming we all buy one of these KS posts, where in the USA do we send them for service and warranty if/when we have problems? This is my one big holdback on this product, is their apparent lack of presence in the US. With a Crank Bros. product, I can talk to an english speaking tech and ship it to Laguna, or drive it down there myself. That alone negates the extra inch of drop on the KS products.
> 
> Any insight on this is appreciated.


With a quick check to Kind Shock's site I found this:
http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/scsb.asp?fid=205
Scroll down to USA, its in Foothill Ranch, CA.

I spoke to my LBS owner who just got an i900-R from overseas. He spoke to the Foothill Ranch tech personally on the phone. That's where we'd send it if we have problems.

Like you, that was the last thing keeping me from buying a KS. However the i950-R, although a little lighter and without setback, is still going to be a higher price. So I broke down and just ordered the last 2010 i900-R that Mike's Bikes had in stock. Should have it by the weekend, pretty stoked!

EDIT: I was really on the fence with getting the KS or Specialized after talking to ThunderBringer. I was able to try out the i900-R that my LBS owner had and was instantly convinced. No side to side play, infinite adjustability, smooth extension and a really nice new remote. The Spec looks really good but that extra inch of travel and infinite adjustability made the difference for me, plus it was $60 cheaper than the Command Post.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The USA rep has been spot on from what Ive read. I emailed him on availability of the i950-R and he connected me with a local shop. They didn't have it in stock yet but apparently had a growing order list. Im going for it once they are available.

UPDATE: I just ordered my i-950-R from theBikeCompany http://bikeco.com, apparently they have been shipped ~25 units expected in early January. Kinda pricey @ $249+tax+ship but Im worth it! Was informed that about 1/2 the order is already pre-paid for AND this version has the ODI lock grip inner ring integrated into the remote! Saweet!

You dont HAVE to run ODI grips but if you do then its even cleaner install....stoked


----------



## lsi (Jan 1, 2009)

*Update on KS i950/i950-r*

Just so you all know, I have been in contact with one of KS's authorised repairers/importers in relation to when the 950 models will be available here in the southern hemisphere.

The following is what they had to say...

Monday 28/12/09
"They are not ready for production, They were/are being sold in some parts of the world but they will all fail. We will bring some into NZ/AU when they are ready."

In addition to this...

Tuesday 29/12/09
"There have been many unhappy customers and distributors ( some just walking away leaving people with dud products). Attached is an image of the damage to the anodising after just 5 hours riding, pretty soon it wears through to the parent metal and the post gets sloppy and sticky. Almost have a solution but not 100%. I would try a gravity dropper if you want a post rightnow."


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm yea ok something fishy here mr 1 post count - lsi - 

Thats a 900 in your pic and the issue with the scratches on the posts on the 900's has been resolved as far as I am aware.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Karve said:


> Hmm yea ok something fishy here mr 1 post count - lsi -


No doubt..I researched heavily on this and many happy customers, although a few issues as the others have experienced.

From that pic I would guess a few more then FIVE rides, check out the top clamp wear...


----------



## lsi (Jan 1, 2009)

"Mr 1 post" or not, that is what I have been told by what seems to be a KS ditribution/repair partner here.

Perhaps they are one of the upset/disappointed/disgruntled distributors themselves and have shifted allegiance to Gravity Dropper?

I can only assure you that the quote I have provided was directly copied and pasted from the email I received, along with the picture, no editing or dramatisation included.

Just to add, I really want an i950-R myself, hence why I made the inquiry to the most likely source for one in the region I live. Plus I still intend to get one but not until I here an all clear from a few different sources this side of the world. Rather than buy one from a US or UK supplier, of which I found 1 UK and 1US online shop selling the i950 currently.

I reckon these are probably prototypes and if the email I received is genuine then it sounds like the various retailers/distributors selling them aren't making people aware that they're not full production models.

I'll just keep my saddle in the usual place for now, wedged in front of my stomach on the downhill!


----------



## lsi (Jan 1, 2009)

Tell you what, I'll ask them why they have sent a pic of a 900 then?....see what they say?


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll make this real easy on you guys. I have over 400 miles on the 900r. I don't know how I ever lived without it. By far the best bike part purchase I've ever made. They have fixed the galling issue. Rick Taylor is the US rep and is very easy to get a hold of in the event of a warranty issue. He is located in Foothill Ranch as mentioned above. Just go buy the darn thing. Tell your LBS to order it through BTI.


----------



## lsi (Jan 1, 2009)

That sounds positive, glad to hear

Also Nice Scale Margaritaman, same as mine, with what looks like same Selle Italia SLR saddle as well. How's your Crank bros wheels going?

Sorry, bit off topic I know


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

deleted. Point is moot now.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

I just got my i900-r over the weekend and put it in. Holy crap its nice. I did a quick lap around the block and now I'm worried the setback is too much for me, I might want to hold out for the i950-r which could be a while. But I'm still deciding. 

EDIT: setback is good now that I've had a ride on it


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

how much is the setback btw? it's claimed to be 30 mm -- is it actually different or not?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

tgreathead said:


> I just got my i900-r over the weekend and put it in. Holy crap its nice. I did a quick lap around the block and now I'm worried the setback is too much for me, I might want to hold out for the i950-r which could be a while. But I'm still deciding.
> 
> If anyone is interested in an i900-r that has only been ridden for 2 minutes on pavement and is basically brand new let me know, I'd return it but they won't take back installed parts. I paid $239 plus shipping and tax brought it to $274.


is it the newer model with the lock on compatible remote lever?


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> is it the newer model with the lock on compatible remote lever?


Yes. However I just did my first ride on it and now I really don't know if I want to sell it. I'm pretty amazed how much of a difference it makes. Tonight's ride I only used 2 positions: all the way up and down. Only downfall is I'm not used to thinking about it so as I approached an sharp uphill I remembered to raise the post but forgot to shift. I'm sure in time it'll be second nature.

But if you're interested in buying it with one ride on it PM me, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Just to clear up any confusion, the i950 and new i900 have the same internals. The only differences are the 2-bolt non-setback clamp and CNC'd bottom to reduce weight. Other than that they're the same.

Oh, and Bike Company told me they'll have them in stock this week


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

+1 ^^ . ... My buddy ordered a 30.9 5" KSi950R from bikeco earlier this week. He'll be getting his today. After my weekly night ride last night and everybody raving about their KS' and command posts, etc. I finally bit the bullet. Called up BikeCo and ordered one for my Pivot 429. They have some 30.9s in stock but are completely sold out of 31.6, although they should be getting more soon.

I already forgot the name of the sales guy (Terry maybe?) but he was extremely helpful and clearly very knowledgeable. He even brought up the issue of the bearings scoring the sanctions, which I wasn't even aware of, and explained that the 950s don't have those issues (bushings vs. bearings) etc. 

Check out BikeCo! Great company to deal with and they're the only ones carrying them right now.


----------



## diablo266 (May 1, 2006)

I picked up a 950 today from the bike co and the thing refuses to stay where I put it! Actuating the lever manually with no cable attached if I bottom the seat out and release the lever it will slowly rise all the way back up! Is this normal? I really hope I'm just doing something very stupid but I spent a good hour messing with it and I'm upset and stumped.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Try cycling the lever several times, be sure it is returning to the top of its stroke. Look at the pin that the lever is actuating, is it returning with the lever to the top?


----------



## diablo266 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, after removing the seat and looking at it further i'm nearly positive it's just defective. I'm going to try and exchange it tomorrow, hopefully this isn't a recurring theme


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

diablo266 said:


> I picked up a 950 today from the bike co and the thing refuses to stay where I put it! Actuating the lever manually with no cable attached if I bottom the seat out and release the lever it will slowly rise all the way back up! Is this normal? I really hope I'm just doing something very stupid but I spent a good hour messing with it and I'm upset and stumped.


I spent a night and a day messing with mine thinking it was defective, it wouldn't budge at all. A friend mentioned to try pushing the lever all the way down, even if it felt like it was too far. It worked, almost felt like a seat had popped and suddenly it worked perfect, no problems ever since.

So just in case, push the lever down harder than you normally would, and keep it there for a bit. I was reading the manual at the time and happened to be holding down the lever when suddenly it shot up and almost out of my hand, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## EmptyHanded (Aug 30, 2009)

I ordered one of the 30.9 posts yesterday from bikeco.com website after finding this thread. I called today to make sure they had them in stock. The number is a voicemail for a cellular pager. I thought this was also a retail store.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

EmptyHanded said:


> I ordered one of the 30.9 posts yesterday from bikeco.com website after finding this thread. I called today to make sure they had them in stock. The number is a voicemail for a cellular pager. I thought this was also a retail store.


I also called and could not get through. Their website needs some help too.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

montananate said:


> I also called and could not get through. Their website needs some help too.


I can help if you want one. BTI (one of the big wholesale distributors) got some in this week, I can get some from them in 2 days.

Larry 
www.mtnhighcyclery.com


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ventanarama said:


> I can help if you want one. BTI (one of the big wholesale distributors) got some in this week, I can get some from them in 2 days.
> 
> Larry
> www.mtnhighcyclery.com


PM Sent. I want one.


----------



## diablo266 (May 1, 2006)

I went ahead and got a replacement which has solved everything, the seat post now works as advertised. Unfortunately the added height is just too much for me at the lowest position.

Due to the *worst* *customer service* i have ever experienced from any company in my life at the *Bike Co* I will probably be putting this seat post up on ebay instead of attempting to return it outright to them. They were extremely hostile, called me a liar, disrespectful beyond belief and if it wasn't for my two buddies being there with me a physical confrontation wasn't far off. I've been a customer of theirs for many years having spent 10's of thousands and I will never set foot in that store again.

The seat tube on my mach 5 which i also purchased from the bike co is an incredibly tight fit, so tight that my existing seatpost has no writing left on it and it is impossible to install any seat tube without scratching the hell out of it, even with grease. I spoke with Pivot and they're response was the bike co did not properly prep the frame for sale which is causing the seat post clearance issues and the confrontation with them exchanging the post for me at all.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

diablo266 said:


> I went ahead and got a replacement which has solved everything, the seat post now works as advertised. Unfortunately the added height is just too much for me at the lowest position.
> 
> Due to the *worst* *customer service* i have ever experienced from any company in my life at the *Bike Co* I will probably be putting this seat post up on ebay instead of attempting to return it outright to them. They were extremely hostile, called me a liar, disrespectful beyond belief and if it wasn't for my two buddies being there with me a physical confrontation wasn't far off. I've been a customer of theirs for many years having spent 10's of thousands and I will never set foot in that store again.
> 
> The seat tube on my mach 5 which i also purchased from the bike co is an incredibly tight fit, so tight that my existing seatpost has no writing left on it and it is impossible to install any seat tube without scratching the hell out of it, even with grease. I spoke with Pivot and they're response was the bike co did not properly prep the frame for sale which is causing the seat post clearance issues and the confrontation with them exchanging the post for me at all.


that sucks. though i've never heard of a manufacturer that requires a dealer or store to ream a seatpost for them before sale. facing the bb and headtube, yes. seat tube, that's a 1st. i don't think my lbs has ant seatube reamers


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

i just ordered an i950 from BikeCo, we'll see if they had any in stock (31.6, 125mm). The website didn't say anything about no stock.


----------



## edimm (Jul 11, 2008)

I950-R's and I900-R's will be in stock shortly at Mike's Bikes

http://mikesbikes.com/product/kind-shock-i900-r-height-adjust-seatpost-4089.htm

http://mikesbikes.com/product/kind-shock-i950-r-height-adjust-seatpost-4194.htm

Pre-orders get first priority.

Cheers,

Mikesbikes.com


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> i just ordered an i950 from BikeCo, we'll see if they had any in stock (31.6, 125mm). The website didn't say anything about no stock.


Just called them, said they're out, 25-40 days for a new shipment. Guess I'll wait...


----------



## EmptyHanded (Aug 30, 2009)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Just called them, said they're out, 25-40 days for a new shipment. Guess I'll wait...


I ordered mine from Bikeco last Wednesday and called on Friday to confirm they got the order. They said they only check their web orders every couple of days. The girl I spoke with confirmed they had my order and that they did in fact have it in stock. My credit card was billed on Friday and I received UPS Tracking # Friday afternoon. I was told it should be delivered on Wednesday because I paid expedited shipping. As of 5 minutes ago, UPS Tracking is showing the product has not been picked up yet!!! I guess I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and see if it does in fact show up today.


----------



## EmptyHanded (Aug 30, 2009)

EmptyHanded said:


> I ordered mine from Bikeco last Wednesday and called on Friday to confirm they got the order. They said they only check their web orders every couple of days. The girl I spoke with confirmed they had my order and that they did in fact have it in stock. My credit card was billed on Friday and I received UPS Tracking # Friday afternoon. I was told it should be delivered on Wednesday because I paid expedited shipping. As of 5 minutes ago, UPS Tracking is showing the product has not been picked up yet!!! I guess I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and see if it does in fact show up today.


Well I'm glad I waited before calling. I got home last night and the package was sitting on the front door step as promised. I installed last night and love the adjustability. Virtually no side to side slop like some other seatposts have. I had to make some minor adjustments to the cable tension and lube the cable because it was sticking when I pushed the lever down. Overall I really like the setup. My only dislike it the setup with the L hook coming out of the lever, but I will learn to live with it.


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

the post anodising scratches does exists. i have seen 4 cases including a warrantied on happen again... not too confident on it..


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

edimm said:


> I950-R's and I900-R's will be in stock shortly at Mike's Bikes
> 
> http://mikesbikes.com/product/kind-shock-i900-r-height-adjust-seatpost-4089.htm
> 
> ...


Any idea how long? BikeCo was backordered 40-50 days, I may cancel my order there.


----------



## Sather (Sep 18, 2009)

I just ordered my 950 R from Eric at Mike's Bikes. He was very knowledgeable about all of the brands out there, including pluses and *minuses* to each. I was encouraged that he just bought a 950 for himself. Also said he is down to four left. 

Proof will be how it rides/lasts, but infinite adjustability with 5 inches of travel for less than Gravity Dropper, Command Post, etc., sold me. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got my 950R from Larry at Mtn High Cyclery. Took 5 days from payment to receipt. No hassle and it's the lowest price I could find (since I had to pay tax to all the California shops stocking them). 

I must say this seatpost is a revelation. It almost feels like I'm cheating when I ride with this thing. Installation and setup was a snap too. Overall, one of the best upgrades you can make to your bike, especially if you've got a lot of up and down terrain and don't want to stop and adjust your seatpost or if you don't want to ride in one compromise seatpost position all the time.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

longdrive55 said:


> Got my 950R from Larry at Mtn High Cyclery. Took 5 days from payment to receipt. No hassle and it's the lowest price I could find (since I had to pay tax to all the California shops stocking them).
> 
> I must say this seatpost is a revelation. It almost feels like I'm cheating when I ride with this thing. Installation and setup was a snap too. Overall, one of the best upgrades you can make to your bike, especially if you've got a lot of up and down terrain and don't want to stop and adjust your seatpost or if you don't want to ride in one compromise seatpost position all the time.


Same here, Larry is the man. I haven't installed it yet, but played with it a bit. It was pretty well stuck when I first tried to move it, still seems a little sticky, I assume this will improve after use?


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Same here, Larry is the man. I haven't installed it yet, but played with it a bit. It was pretty well stuck when I first tried to move it, still seems a little sticky, I assume this will improve after use?


Yeah, mine was a little sticky at first too. Getting better the more I ride it. Awesome upgrade and for me the 5" travel was an absolute must. The 3" travel wouldn't let me get to my max height for climbing and my lowest height for descending.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 27, 2008)

*Hey Guys!*

I am going to buy an i900 and this thread was very useful to me in making that decision, so I thought I'd contribute a little. I just read a i950r review in the January 2010 issue of Decline Magazine. They say that there are several big differences between the i900 and the i950:

1) The bushings are upgraded from Derlin to DUs that are more precise and smoother.

2) The valving has changed for a faster return and less resistance when lowering.

3) It has zero offset, versus the 30mm of the i900, as people have already said.

4) Its lighter, as people have already said.

I tried my best to scan the review, but Decline's print format is larger than my scanner:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I remember using that style of clam design when i first rode MTB's. It used to slip terribly. Anyone experienced slippage?


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

EmptyHanded said:


> I ordered mine from Bikeco last Wednesday and called on Friday to confirm they got the order. They said they only check their web orders every couple of days. The girl I spoke with confirmed they had my order and that they did in fact have it in stock. My credit card was billed on Friday and I received UPS Tracking # Friday afternoon. I was told it should be delivered on Wednesday because I paid expedited shipping. As of 5 minutes ago, UPS Tracking is showing the product has not been picked up yet!!! I guess I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and see if it does in fact show up today.


Bike Co is hilariously bad at shipping things. I had to get my bike warrantied and decided to have them ship it back to the manufacturer as they were after all the dealer and it was a decent price. Kind of a mistake, they told me to bring it in on a Thursday morning and they would ship that day--didn't ship until Tuesday I think.

My friend (diablo266) and I got yelled at for trying to exchange a defective KS i950-R that we got the night before for scratching it, unfortunately that was despite greasing it up--turns out that it was actually their fault. The bike it went in was a mach 5 my friend bought there and it turns out (according to Pivot) that the bike co didn't properly prepare the seat tube.

Another time I brought in a litespeed with a SID fork on it to get the fork resealed and the guy working there told us that ordering the parts ($30) wasn't worth it and we should just replace the fork with a $600 Fox because SIDs are apparently crap.

Getting yelled at for trying to exchange something that's defective is an awesome experience. It's really too bad the Bike Co only has one decent employee (he's actually a partner and he is very cool). If you have to go there go in the mornings so you can have a pleasant experience dealing with him rather than everyone else that works there.

The Path bike shop told me they had a couple and sold them right away and that they were trying to get more in, so you might want to try and contact them.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

litany said:


> The bike it went in was a mach 5 my friend bought there and it turns out (according to Pivot) that the bike co didn't properly prepare the seat tube.
> .


That's a lame BS excuse by Pivot IMO. At that price point it's sloppy work on Pivot's part to leave a burr in the seat-tube. Ask them why they aren't doing it properly themselves when virtually every other frame in that price range (and a lot of less expensive frames) come with seat-tube, headtube, and BB properly prepped already.

Larry 
www.mtnhighcyclery.com


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

I got my I950R seatpost Today and I am Stoked! I mounted it and tried it out. It operates like butter. I was not thrilled with the remote as it is large, awkward and hard to depress, But the post is awesome so far. I can't wait to hit the mountains. I got it from Mikes Bikes for $249 with a $40 discount for a total of $209.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

paparube said:


> I got my I950R seatpost Today and I am Stoked! I mounted it and tried it out. It operates like butter. I was not thrilled with the remote as it is large, awkward and hard to depress,.


Got mine yesterday from Go-Ride. I couldn't disagree more with your assessment on the remote. I find it very ergo friendly, as small as can reasonably be and extremely easy to depress. I agree with the operating like butter part.


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe I have it set up wrong


----------



## ROBOLOCO (Jan 22, 2007)

*I 950 31.6 385mm*

Just got mine today from ride-this.com took it out for a test ride and love it. The 5 " of adjustability is very cool. Seems pretty bomber and has no play. Comes w/ a service manual also! Cheers...Robo


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

paparube said:


> Maybe I have it set up wrong


Make sure the black plastic clamp near the end of the cable is routed ABOVE the lever. That piece should be pulling down on the lever, not the cable end crimp....I made that mistake in my haste to set it up. It did not work well like that, lol.
Also you can adjust the cable tension with the barrel adjuster if needed to remove some slop. The book that comes with it does not describe a thing about setting it up, only how to service it. Still, I'm glad they included that info, more important than set up imo.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Questions for Kindshock owners*

After doing some research today I pulled the trigger on a I950 R...

2 things I am wondering about:

With your seat down, are there any problems with the excess cable hitting your rear tire, getting caught on your pedals/cranks etc?
Are there any interference issues running the newer remote design with Sram shifters? Seems like it would look cleanest "upside down", but that would put the barrel adjuster pretty close to the shift triggers.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

FM said:


> After doing some research today I pulled the trigger on a I950 R...
> 
> 2 things I am wondering about:
> 
> ...


I have yet to ride mine yet but I did install it.

1) I see no issues with the cable on my install when lowering the seat. Your cable routing may vary. I don't see why you couldn't shorten the cable and housing if needed. The end of the cable that goes to the lever has a plastic piece that is crimped on, not sure this can be removed/re-installed but perhaps the remote end of the cable can be cut......I don't have it in front of me at the moment to verify.

2) Not sure which way is '''upside down'' but I have mine positioned so that I push the lever towards the ground with my left thumb. The barrel adjuster is pointed towards the front tire and the metal cable guide sits right on top of my xt master cylinder, angled towards the center of the bar and guiding the cable towards the rest of my cable nest. I have X.9 shifters and there is no interference to speak of. You can also use the remote clamp in lieu of your inboard ODI lock-on clamp, if you have those. Nice if you have limited space on the bar. I may have mentioned that before, idk.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info. 
The post sounds awesome, so I ordered one  
I have a gravity dropper on my hardtail, it will be cool to see how this compares. I have been very happy with the GD, but it seems like this design has a couple of advantages.

I'd like to run the remote "upside down" so the cable is under my bars...no big deal if that doesn't work. I suppose every bike is a bit different with cable routing and such.


----------



## jruddusmc (Aug 15, 2008)

I got mine from price point on the 10th. I was less than ecstatic at first... It didn't drop every time I pushed the lever and seemed to raise very slowly. I was concerned that my seat tube angle was too sever... after my second ride I was thinking I was going to have to do away with it. In a last ditch attempt to make it work I ran the barrel adjuster out... lowe and behold the thing screams up and down... what a dummy. I was really disappointed at first as it was a well conceived and expensive birthday present from my roadie dad who mountain bikes vicariously through me. He got the idea from an innovations section of one of his road mags and thought I really needed it. I was glad to be able to report back success.


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

So I've had this post for about a week now and have played around on it a bit. One thing I have noticed is that when It has set for a while it is very hard to engage it for the first time. I weigh 260 and while seated it will not activate unless I pounce on it. After that it works great. I had posted earlier that the remote was very hard to actuate. That is getting better. I went on my first ride yesterday on the dirt and it was a blast. I am usually always jumpin on and off my bike to adjust the post for the ups and downs and It was really nice to just go. I also felt that using the post was very intuitive and didn't mess with my riding at all. I am not a hundred percent sure on where the best place to mount the lever. It's in place of my left grip lock right now and I feel like my thumb is trapped between the trigger and my shifter when I'm just riding. how is everyone else mounting it?


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

jruddusmc said:


> I got mine from price point on the 10th. I was less than ecstatic at first... It didn't drop every time I pushed the lever and seemed to raise very slowly. I was concerned that my seat tube angle was too sever... after my second ride I was thinking I was going to have to do away with it. In a last ditch attempt to make it work I ran the barrel adjuster out... lowe and behold the thing screams up and down... what a dummy. I was really disappointed at first as it was a well conceived and expensive birthday present from my roadie dad who mountain bikes vicariously through me. He got the idea from an innovations section of one of his road mags and thought I really needed it. I was glad to be able to report back success.


What do you mean by barrel adjuster? The top collar? Mine seems a little sticky, wondering what I need to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

With long term use is there much side to side play in these?


----------



## biketrials25 (Jan 20, 2008)

paparube said:


> I got my I950R seatpost Today and I am Stoked! I mounted it and tried it out. It operates like butter. I was not thrilled with the remote as it is large, awkward and hard to depress, But the post is awesome so far. I can't wait to hit the mountains. I got it from Mikes Bikes for $249 with a $40 discount for a total of $209.


How did you get the discount?

Edit: Nevermind I got it...


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

Got mine installed today in my Mojo. I put the seat on backwards at first, since for some reason it seemed logical to have the cable in the front. Cable routing was easy, I just zip-tied it to the brake hose that sat in the center cable guide. I may shift the cable forward more so the cable housing doesn't stick out quite so much when the seat is all the way up.

I at first installed the remote in place of the Odi collar, but found that when I tightened it down enough so the grip wouldn't twist, the lever got stuck. I played with it for a while, then gave up and installed it next to the grip. It fits perfectly and looks really clean, and is very easy to activate.

First impressions are that this thing is going to change the way I ride. Trails are still wet (hence the clean bike, had time to really clean it), so I won't be able to test for a week still. The post is still a bit sticky and sometimes requires me to sort of jump on the seat to get it to move, but once going it's fine. I assume the seals will break in after a ride or two and the sticking will go away.

Pictures:


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a shop that would ship the i950-R worldwide (I live in Ukraine) and had a reasonable price (like US $200-240) for the remote version?
I have no luck finding one. All that I was able to find were a couple of UK/German shops where they cost enormously much, about 190-200 pounds or euros, and most of them won't ship outside of EU.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Sather (Sep 18, 2009)

*My new KS i950 R*

Got mine a couple of weeks ago from Mike's Bikes (talk to Eric...he was very knowledgeable and helpful).

Installed easily. Need a 1.5MM allen.

Done two 3+ hour rides on it now on Galbraith Mountain in Bellingham, WA, which has lots up up/down mixed with berms and man-made jumps.

The post really is a wonderful addition. The part I am liking the most is being immediately able to drop the seat all the way to the bottom anytime I am going to be jumping or pointing down steeper technical stuff. The bike behaves infinitely better with the seat low in these situation, but climbing would be impossible.

There is zero side to side play.

The one complaint issue is that it is somewhat sticky coming back up and takes a little butt bounce probably 75% of the time. If it persists I will need to look into how to remedy with Mike's or with KS.

Now....go get your flow-joy on.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

Yah, I don't have a 1.5mm allen, need to pick one up. It didn't seem like an absolute requirement since my screw was already in a little ways, and the cable sort of snapped in place.


----------



## EmptyHanded (Aug 30, 2009)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Got mine installed today in my Mojo. I put the seat on backwards at first, since for some reason it seemed logical to have the cable in the front.


I actually mounted mine with the cable in front. I never gave it a second thought until you mentioned it. I assumed that for the lever acuatued posts, the mechanism is in front and assumed the cabling would be as well. I looked at "Margaritaman" post earlier in this thread and he has two posts with the cables in front.

I'm not sure which way is correct and hopefully sombody will chime in with the proper mounting, because one of us has it backwards.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

EmptyHanded said:


> I actually mounted mine with the cable in front. I never gave it a second thought until you mentioned it. I assumed that for the lever acuatued posts, the mechanism is in front and assumed the cabling would be as well. I looked at "Margaritaman" post earlier in this thread and he has two posts with the cables in front.
> 
> I'm not sure which way is correct and hopefully sombody will chime in with the proper mounting, because one of us has it backwards.


I believe the i900 has the cable in front, but the 950 is in back. I looked at the 950 non-remote version on the KS website, and could tell that the lever was on the opposite side of the cable, so I assumed the cable had to be in the back.

I assume it doesn't really matter if you got your seat forward enough for your liking, but mine couldn't go beyond being flat, which I don't like (I prefer it to lean slightly forward).


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

ForbiddenBeat said:


>


Who here has a non remote 950?

I ask b/c I wonder if that pic is just a photoshop job to show both the lever and cable remote section on one photo. I'm thinking that the non remote version does not even have the cable holder, but I could be wrong.

can anyone confirm one way or the other?

Let me ask a more direct question. With respect to the insertion marks/gradients where is the red lever located? Same side or opposite?


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Can someone shed some light on the difference in i950's length and travel options?

On the manufacturer's site, there are only two possible options: 400mm/125mm and 300mm/75mm for length/travel.

However, in many online shops I saw some 385mm/125mm version. What's it? A mistake or it does really exist?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> On the manufacturer's site, there are only two possible options: 400mm/125mm and 300mm/75mm for length/travel.
> 
> However, in many online shops I saw some 385mm/125mm version. What's it? A mistake or it does really exist?


On the box it says 385mm. I measured my total length the other day for some guy in that massive 600 adjustable seat post thread in the AM forum. I seem to remember the total length to be 15 5/8th's inches + or - a few mm. That comes out to roughly 396mm.

15.2 inches would be right about 385mm. My measurements weren't 100% spot on but close enough...and I'd have to check my 15 5/8th's measurement against what I posted in that other thread.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I've got the remote version of the i950- a few pictures and comments here.

I've got 2-3 rides on it and so far I'm very impressed- I much prefer it over the gravity dropper on my other bike.

I woudl still like to see a better post head design, and I wish the cable routing off the remote was a little better.... but those are pretty minor annoyances.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Check out the mention of x-fusion and sram getting in the game!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=593647


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

The new 950 is made to use either the remote or the lever. Its the same head and convertible between the 2 option.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone else have any rotational play in their post? I can't tell if it's the post itself of the top mount section, but my seat rotates about .5mm in either direction (very small amount of play). It does not move side to side, but rotates. I don't think it's noticeable when I ride, but I wish it had zero play.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Does anyone else have any rotational play in their post? I can't tell if it's the post itself of the top mount section, but my seat rotates about .5mm in either direction (very small amount of play). It does not move side to side, but rotates. I don't think it's noticeable when I ride, but I wish it had zero play.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Was it like that out of the box or did it develop?

By the way I heard from the rep that the Bike Company will be getting more I950-R in 2-3 weeks. I heard sometime in May from Jenson.
http://www.bikeco.com


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

artnshel said:


> Was it like that out of the box or did it develop?
> 
> By the way I heard from the rep that the Bike Company will be getting more I950-R in 2-3 weeks. I heard sometime in May from Jenson.
> http://www.bikeco.com


It developed after the first ride. I thought maybe the seat rails were loose, but they're as tight as I can get them.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Does anyone else have any rotational play in their post? I can't tell if it's the post itself of the top mount section, but my seat rotates about .5mm in either direction (very small amount of play). It does not move side to side, but rotates. I don't think it's noticeable when I ride, but I wish it had zero play.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I have received mine today (ordered it at xxcycle -- they agreed to ship to Ukraine with no questions). It's a '10 i950-R 30.9mm/125mm/385mm. It has exactly the same... well... I'd not say "problem", it's rather a feature/minor issue. A small amount of rotational play, right out of the box. If it won't develop further over time, then it's ok. Hope it will be so. Didn't have a chance to ride with it yet -- it's still late winter here with snow, mud and so on.

Although it's a pity it has this play while it was claimed that these seatposts have virtually no play by design. Well, it's a question of what "virtually" means


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

Having compared the I-950R to some of the Crank Bros Joplin's I've seen out there, the amount of play is SIGNIFICANTLY less than the Joplin's. To me, the play is absolutely not noticeable at all in actual riding. Even the Joplin's with 2-3x more play is not noticeable to any of my riding buddies when they are riding the bike. I think this is really a non-issue in the actual day-to-day use of the seatpost.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

shapirus said:


> I have received mine today (ordered it at xxcycle -- they agreed to ship to Ukraine with no questions). It's a '10 i950-R 30.9mm/125mm/385mm. It has exactly the same... well... I'd not say "problem", it's rather a feature/minor issue. A small amount of rotational play, right out of the box. If it won't develop further over time, then it's ok. Hope it will be so. Didn't have a chance to ride with it yet -- it's still late winter here with snow, mud and so on.
> 
> Although it's a pity it has this play while it was claimed that these seatposts have virtually no play by design. Well, it's a question of what "virtually" means


Same here, if it doesn't get worse it won't bother me. If it does, I'll probably send it back under warranty.

As an aside, is anyone else using theirs with a seat-clamp work station? Is it OK to hang the bike from this post?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Why so many complaints about a tiny bit of movement? When you ride - you never feel this.....and maybe that's the issue? Just go ride


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

No complaints here when riding, just curious if this is normal. When people say side-to-side play, I assumed they meant the whole post angled side to side, not rotated, so I thought this was unusual.

Anyway, it's changed my riding, so I'm stoked.


----------



## ROBOLOCO (Jan 22, 2007)

*31.6 125mm*

Have had mine a couple months...so far so good...better than good. No play at all and feels great at every position. Stoked!! Gonna get a good test for a couple weeks in S.W. Utah.


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

I got my i950R a few weeks ago and have done a couple of rides on it. That post is smooth as silk when lowering or raising. I was told to run the cable in the front, not the back. I saw someone posted a pictire of the cable ran in the back, does anyone have a conformation on this. My LBS also told me to run it in the front.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

A's FaNaTiC said:


> I got my i950R a few weeks ago and have done a couple of rides on it. That post is smooth as silk when lowering or raising. I was told to run the cable in the front, not the back. I saw someone posted a pictire of the cable ran in the back, does anyone have a conformation on this. My LBS also told me to run it in the front.


Those were my pictures, and from what I can tell, it was definitely designed to run up the back. The seat simply doesn't have enough forward movement when the cable runs in the front, and the lever for the non-remote version would stick out the back.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Karve said:


> With long term use is there much side to side play in these?


Straight out of the box mine has some lateral play in it. I don't notice it while riding but I wish the assembly was snug.

My biggest issue/annoyance with this product is that; while depressing the remote I really have to have to slam my butt onto the saddle to activate the seatpost. Sometimes it works other times it doesn't .

I'm going to do a tear down next week to see if the internal were properly lubricated


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Does anyone else have any rotational play in their post? I can't tell if it's the post itself of the top mount section, but my seat rotates about .5mm in either direction (very small amount of play). It does not move side to side, but rotates. I don't think it's noticeable when I ride, but I wish it had zero play.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


ForbiddenBeat,

Yes... straight out of box mine had play (see my above post)


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

cort said:


> I'm going to do a tear down next week to see if the internal were properly lubricated


Don't forget to report the results here please. Mine behaves the same way. It's not very annoying and is similar to rockshox forks which, after some time (couple of days) not being used, need some extra force to push at first, but after this work without any problems.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

shapirus said:


> Don't forget to report the results here please. Mine behaves the same way. It's not very annoying and is similar to rockshox forks which, after some time (couple of days) not being used, need some extra force to push at first, but after this work without any problems.


Same here, even after using the seat a few times, I do notice it sticks when extended all the way. I'm betting this has to do with the pressure being applied at an angle, since seat tubes are never at 90-degree angles.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

*CB Joplin kit for i950 (not remote)*

I have spare CB Joplin remote control kit including small rocking lever with mounting pin and planing to buy KS i950. Can anybody confirm, that i950 can be converted for remote operation using CB Joplin parts, especially CB rocking lever, that press on the oil valve (originally KS use small red lever for that purpose)? The only problem I see is the width of the original red lever and mounting pin diameter. The rest of the CB kit (i.e. remote lever and clamp) will surely work w/o problems.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Quick question... the length spec'd on the ks posts, 300mm and 400mm, are these lengths with the seat post fully extended or dropped? And also, it's measured from the bottom of the post to the clamps right?


----------



## papabear050 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 2007 Stumpy FSR.. it has an interupted seat tube, will this post work with it/

thanks


----------



## Heckler24 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just installed the *KS i950r *seat post on my bike today and took it out for a spin at Whiting Ranch and it kicked ass!! No more stopping before a climb or a descent to adjust my seat post. With a press of a lever on my handle bar I can adjust the height of my seat post up or down without ever having to get off my bike. . How sweet is that? Anyhow I was able to find the i950 at http://bikefettish.com... Anyone going to Sea Otter????


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

anyone know if you can buy the lever version, then add the remote later on?


----------



## BikeFettish (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I have heard from KS the remote alone is not available just yet. However I heard that they might be selling just the remote soon for about 100 USD. The seatpost without the remote the lever version retails for 289.00. So 309 for the i-950-r (remote) is a little bit more economical.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

banksd1983 said:


> anyone know if you can buy the lever version, then add the remote later on?


Looking at the design, it seems like you should be able to, but I'd wager you have to take the top portion apart. Just a guess though.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

This is interesting

taken from here https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/ray-waxhams-trek-remedy-99-25814

The last mod is a simple one that we can all steal from Waxham, should we desire; it's a custom actuation lever for his CrankBrothers Joplin adjustable height seatpost. Waxham took an XTR shifter, stripped its guts and cut off the cable release trigger. He then ran a cable to the Joplin and voila! The XTR thumb lever now drops and raises his post.

Waxham's left xtr shifter isn't needed with the single ring drivetrain, so it's modified to actuate crankbrothers' joplin seatpost:

Waxham's left XTR shifter isn't needed, so it's modified to actuate his Joplin seatpost










Should work for all seat posts I guess


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Why so many complaints about a tiny bit of movement? When you ride - you never feel this.....and maybe that's the issue? Just go ride


Totally is an issue man - if ur riding tech then the seat is a vital tool to balance the bike - with skinnies and the like... a little nudge with the inside of the thigh can make all the difference... trying to just break traction and drift by nudging that back end then u dont want the seat to twist you want it to be solid... I take my old joplin off which wobbles, if I have to get knarly with the bike - it just doesnt inspire confidence - shame to hear the the 950 also has this issue.

You only have 3 contact areas grips, pedals, and saddle.... you dont want movement with any of those.


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

Karve said:


> Totally is an issue man - if ur riding tech then the seat is a vital tool to balance the bike - with skinnies and the like... a little nudge with the inside of the thigh can make all the difference... trying to just break traction and drift by nudging that back end then u dont want the seat to twist you want it to be solid... I take my old joplin off which wobbles, if I have to get knarly with the bike - it just doesnt inspire confidence - shame to hear the the 950 also has this issue.
> 
> You only have 3 contact areas grips, pedals, and saddle.... you dont want movement with any of those.


All your points about using the seat for balance are true. None of these things are an issue with the I-950r because the small bit of play (about a 1/3-1/4 as much play as a Joplin) is TOTALLY impercebtible while riding.

This is the best remote adjustable seatpost available.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Karve said:


> ...I take my old joplin off which wobbles, if I have to get knarly with the bike - it just doesnt inspire confidence - shame to hear the the 950 also has this issue.


No saddle side play with my i950 so far.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

longdrive55 said:


> All your points about using the seat for balance are true. None of these things are an issue with the I-950r because the small bit of play (about a 1/3-1/4 as much play as a Joplin) is TOTALLY impercebtible while riding.
> 
> This is the best remote adjustable seatpost available.


Yah, it's a really small amount of movement. It only bothered me because I expected it not to move at all. On the bike I never notice.


----------



## Pippi (Feb 21, 2007)

*i-950-R*

I went to bikeco.com to look into ordering one of these, but they gave an option of 75mm or 125mm. How would I determine which one would be right for me?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Pippi said:


> I went to bikeco.com to look into ordering one of these, but they gave an option of 75mm or 125mm. How would I determine which one would be right for me?


First, do you want a 3'' or 5'' drop?

Secondly, if you want the 5'' drop, you need to determine if a 5'' drop post will be too high for you when fully extended. Measure the amount of exposed seat post you have now from the top of the seat collar to the rails (when in xc riding mode). I think you need about 7.5 inches to use the 125mm version. Any less and it will too tall when fully extended and you would have to lower it a bit just to pedal comfortably.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Pippi said:


> I went to bikeco.com to look into ordering one of these, but they gave an option of 75mm or 125mm. How would I determine which one would be right for me?


Those are the amount of travel, but you also need to look at the total length, I have the 125mm myself, with about 3.5 inches above the seatpost clamp. What seatpost length do you usually use?

75mm/3inch 100mm/4inch, 125mm/5inch

Travel Length
75mm 300mm
100mm 350mm
125mm 385mm


----------



## Scuttle Boy (May 24, 2008)

*Mine is on the way*

Got a call back from Jeff at Outside Outfitters. They got some in and had my name on the list. 950-R, 30.9, 125mm. Can't wait! Shipping today. Very cool guys at OO.

Chris H.


----------



## Scuttle Boy (May 24, 2008)

Mounted the 950R up today on my Maverick Matic. Looks like I have a small problem as I ran out of adjustment on the seat angle before I got the seat level. It's still at a nose up attitude. The seat is a WTB Devo SLT. Rick suggested trying a different brand of seat as some have different geometry (seat vs. rails). I was looking at the Fizik Aliante Gamma XM. Anybody else have a similar issue? The effective angle of the Matic downtube is 71 degrees.

I was also thinking of trying to fab some small semi-circular shims to put near the back end of the clamp???

Sometimes I'm slow. I have not tried it yet but looking at the pics in this thread it looks like if I turn the post around and have the cable in the front I will have more forward adjustibability. What do you guys think? Does anybody have any issues running the cable in front?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Turn it round the other way maybe? ive seem them mounted with the cable at the back and the front before


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

Scuttle Boy said:


> Mounted the 950R up today on my Maverick Matic. Looks like I have a small problem as I ran out of adjustment on the seat angle before I got the seat level. It's still at a nose up attitude. The seat is a WTB Devo SLT. Rick suggested trying a different brand of seat as some have different geometry (seat vs. rails). I was looking at the Fizik Aliante Gamma XM. Anybody else have a similar issue? The effective angle of the Matic downtube is 71 degrees.
> 
> I was also thinking of trying to fab some small semi-circular shims to put near the back end of the clamp???
> 
> ...


You should have more adjustability with the cable in the back (look at my Mojo pics).


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Scuttle Boy said:


> Mounted the 950R up today on my Maverick Matic. Looks like I have a small problem as I ran out of adjustment on the seat angle before I got the seat level. It's still at a nose up attitude. The seat is a WTB Devo SLT. Rick suggested trying a different brand of seat as some have different geometry (seat vs. rails). I was looking at the Fizik Aliante Gamma XM. Anybody else have a similar issue? The effective angle of the Matic downtube is 71 degrees.
> 
> I was also thinking of trying to fab some small semi-circular shims to put near the back end of the clamp???
> 
> ...


Try to turn the seatpost backwards (cable output in front), there is a plenty space for adjustment, look at my post
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6867945&postcount=856
I'm riding this setup, no issues so far, it also looks better.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> What do you guys think? Does anybody have any issues running the cable in front?


I run my cable in front with zero issues. When I installed it I didn't even know which way was correct (and still don't, really) but I found I could tilt it more downward installed with the cable forward.


----------



## Scuttle Boy (May 24, 2008)

Guys,

Thanks. I'm going to try it with the cable in front. I guess you just have to flip the clamp around so the "back" stays the "back."

Forbidden Beat - Thanks for the pics. I'm all out of adjustment with the cable in the back and my seat is still nose up.

I will post some before and after shots. Thanks for all the responses!! Awesome.

Chris H.


----------



## Scuttle Boy (May 24, 2008)

Here is what it looks like with the cable in front. It works fine in my short test. I need to add another loose tie to keep the cable closer to the frame in the down position. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Scuttle Boy,
Man, do those Maverick's have a laid back ST!
I had the pleasure of riding one of those bikes at the "Dirt Demo" and loved it! BTW... your set-up looks good


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Scuttle Boy said:


> Here is what it looks like with the cable in front. It works fine in my short test. I need to add another loose tie to keep the cable closer to the frame in the down position. Thanks for all the help.


I would recommend to shorten the cable so it doesn't touch anodized part of the seatpost, like in enclosed picture.


----------



## Magnus-A (May 26, 2009)

So, how _did_ you get the discount at Mikes Bikes? 

Regards
/Magnus


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

I just search the net for discounts and found them here (http://www.retailmenot.com/view/mikesbikes.com). Looks like they still have the discount available.


----------



## sknsnw9 (Apr 27, 2008)

BikeFettish said:


> From what I have heard from KS the remote alone is not available just yet. However I heard that they might be selling just the remote soon for about 100 USD. The seatpost without the remote the lever version retails for 289.00. So 309 for the i-950-r (remote) is a little bit more economical.


I can vouch for him!!! I was on a wait list on pricepoint and just couldn't wait anymore when I thought they were going to receive their shipment last week of april, but never received it. So I just canceled it and bought it from bikefettish.com, last week and it has been great! I love it so far, but its still sticky so i know that it still needs to break in.

I was talking to Hector and he is a great guy, good customer service too!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

BikeFettish said:


> From what I have heard from KS the remote alone is not available just yet. However I heard that they might be selling just the remote soon for about 100 USD. The seatpost without the remote the lever version retails for 289.00. So 309 for the i-950-r (remote) is a little bit more economical.


I realize supply is low and demand is high right now but dang...$290.00???!

I paid $199 for the I950-R just about 6 weeks ago from Go-Ride. They did have a 20% discount going but the online retail price was $249 I believe, and if you call directly you may (or may not) get a better price.

Man did I get one at the right time it seems, and at an outstanding price. Thanks Krispy!:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeFettish (Apr 21, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> I realize supply is low and demand is high right now but dang...$290.00???!
> 
> I paid $199 for the I950-R just about 6 weeks ago from Go-Ride. They did have a 20% discount going but the online retail price was $249 I believe, and if you call directly you may (or may not) get a better price.
> 
> Man did I get one at the right time it seems, and at an outstanding price. Thanks Krispy!:thumbsup:


Great find eatdrinkride... However inventory is out everywhere (except at bikefettish.com) and there will not be any coming until the middle of August. This is true for all dealers... So waiting for a good price will take out more than half the season of riding without a KS Seat Post, with the exception of the west cost... I've also heard that KS is monitoring the price closer with the next batch... Just what I've heard... Bottom line is if you have one then :thumbsup: if you don't then we have them available at www.Bikefettish.com with free shipping!


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't tell how I'm glad that I managed to buy the thingy in February, just before the new season


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm really tired from BikeFettish permanent self promotion activities. Aren't there any rules in the MTBR forum, that should be followed? No moderators to stop constant promotion?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> I realize supply is low and demand is high right now but dang...$290.00???!
> 
> I paid $199 for the I950-R just about 6 weeks ago from Go-Ride. They did have a 20% discount going but the online retail price was $249 I believe, and if you call directly you may (or may not) get a better price.
> 
> Man did I get one at the right time it seems, and at an outstanding price. Thanks Krispy!:thumbsup:


Go-ride renigged on a price of $205 for me.
I had called in February to order one and Kris quoted me 205 and put me on the pre-order list. When they came in about 3 weeks ago, they wanted $239. Seems they had written down my contact info and visa #, but somehow forgot to write down the price I was quoted. I should have gotten the lower price in writing. Supply and demand bit me in the ass this time.


----------



## Hummbird (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey ya all, Mikesbike (http://mikesbikes.com/) also has them for 249.99 and if you do a bit of searching you can find some coupon codes for them and get even cheaper. I just ordered mine and had a small snafu with my order (my mistake, not theirs). Called them up and they hooked me up right way, very cool guys. So I know they have them in stock right now.

Can't wait to get it.

Peace out, see ya on the trails.
Kevin


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

After 2 weeks of using mine it stopped "locking" up or down this past weekend. Anyone else have this problem?

I had the bike upside down for maybe 10 minutes while I removed some links from a new chain. And then when I flipped it back up and took a test ride the post wouldn't stay up. (to the best of my knowledge it didn't drop down while I was working on the chain with the bike upside down, just when I flipped the bike and started riding it) When I sit on it the post slowly lowers, if I hit the button it drops like it's supposed to. But when it's dropped and I stand up on the bike the post slowly raises back up, and then if I hit the button it will pop up like it's supposed to, but again doesn't "lock" at the top to sit and ride on it.

So I didn't really do anything with it that night cause I was hoping that it was just oil or something that had run up into a weird spot and that gravity would fix it up, (when i flip my bike I can definitely hear the oil in the Zoke fork working it's way back down!!!) So the next day I went up to the mountain's for a ride and I brought my Thomson just in case. Unfortunetly it was still not "locking". I played with the cable adjustment, made sure the "button" on the top of the post was well lubed, then I just took the cable off and tried it just pulling on the small lever to actuate the "button" on top of the post but no luck getting it to lock... I made sure the "button" is not being engaged. I'm going to go grab some lock-ring pliers and see if I can't take it apart to see if I can find out whats wrong...

Besides having the bike flipped over the ONE thing I did do was ride the post with the red collar about a half turn unscrewed, (my post had lots of stiction, and I very often had to "butt-bounce" to get it to lower the first time on a ride or to raise back up after dropping it, so I thought perhaps the collar was too tight and had tried riding with it loosened up a slightly). So perhaps that is the culprit? I have heard people mention something about trapping air in the post to get it to raise correctly? But otherwise I'm not finding any info on a fix so far... 

This was a HUGE BUMMER cause it made the post impractical to ride with. fortunetly I had my other post and I switched over to go ride.

I e-mailed the rep Saturday night, but haven't heard from him yet. Pretty disappointed at this moment in time...


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you tried pumping it... ie holding the lever open and pushing it up and down 10 times or so.... used to fix my Joplin/Speedball by moving all the oil into the right place when it had been upside down for a while. Might not work but worth a try.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Karve said:


> Have you tried pumping it... ie holding the lever open and pushing it up and down 10 times or so.... used to fix my Joplin/Speedball by moving all the oil into the right place when it had been upside down for a while. Might not work but worth a try.


thanks, I'll give that a try!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Well it was worth a try, but I cycled it a bunch, re lubed, cycled again, still the same.

The post now has more use OFF the bike than when it was ON the bike!!! 

I sent another e-mail to the US rep, but it's been near a week with no word. I'll do some googling and see if I can't find an English website to try and get some more help.

But thanks very much for your suggestion!!!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

User manual if anyone needs it (download then open), their site got a bit confusing to find it now!

KS i Series Seatpost Owner's Manual


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you email Rick Taylor @ <[email protected]>. I had issues with my seat post sticking and I emailed him. He asked me to send it right to him. He is the US rep for the Taiwanese based company and took care of me in just 4 days there and back. He even gave me a report as to what exactly what was wrong when I asked for it.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't knew a system like this existed!
Can someone link me to the manufacturers's site or maybe to download the PDF explaining how this works.


----------



## shmish (May 4, 2010)

What do you guys think are the biggest risks in purchasing the i900-r instead of the i950-r?

thanks!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

shmish said:


> What do you guys think are the biggest risks in purchasing the i900-r instead of the i950-r?
> 
> thanks!


Well if you needed zero offset than you would risk not having it??? 

The insides/operation of the posts are now identical...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

paparube said:


> Did you email Rick Taylor @ <[email protected]>. I had issues with my seat post sticking and I emailed him. He asked me to send it right to him. He is the US rep for the Taiwanese based company and took care of me in just 4 days there and back. He even gave me a report as to what exactly what was wrong when I asked for it.


Yes I did. My post was sticking really bad too, so what did the report say about your post sticking? (hopefully they'll fix that too)

Hopefully I'll get it back later this week!!! REALLY missed it the last time I rode!!!


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

Exact same post except that one is offset and the other has a zero offset. I chose the 900 because I like the offset.


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Here’s a question regarding the i-900… has anyone had the bearing come loose inside the post?

I was riding a technical section and ended up falling on my side. When I got up, my saddle was rotated about 30 degrees on its axis. I thought it was just my clamp bolt, but it had loosened off! I ended up turning it clockwise to tighten and re-adjusted my seat location.

Any thoughts? Is this by design?

Thanks


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, mine broke down (won't stay down, won't stay up) the first time I took it out for a real ride. Does anyone have a link to Rick's contact information? I'm not having any luck finding someone to help me out.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)

kestrel242 said:


> Well, mine broke down (won't stay down, won't stay up) the first time I took it out for a real ride. Does anyone have a link to Rick's contact information? I'm not having any luck finding someone to help me out.


Are you sure the lever isn't stuck down?


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

ForbiddenBeat said:


> Are you sure the lever isn't stuck down?


Positive. The arm moves freely, it simply appears that something broke down internally and the seat will slowly slide down whenever there's weight on it.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

kestrel242 said:


> Well, mine broke down (won't stay down, won't stay up) the first time I took it out for a real ride. Does anyone have a link to Rick's contact information? I'm not having any luck finding someone to help me out.


Contact info for Rick...

Tel: +1-949-742-1180 
E-mail: [email protected]

Are you Neil?
Let me know if he doesn't respond and I'll try to help from my end.

Larry 
www.mtnhighcyclery.com


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ventanarama said:


> Contact info for Rick...
> 
> Tel: +1-949-742-1180
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ...


Yes, thanks Larry. I'll give it a try.


----------



## BikeFettish (Apr 21, 2010)

Ventanarama said:


> Contact info for Rick...
> Tel: +1-949-742-1180
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Larry
> www.mtnhighcyclery.com


Hey Larry the correct Phone Number for Rick is: 949.291.6265

cheers!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

kestrel242 said:


> Positive. The arm moves freely, it simply appears that something broke down internally and the seat will slowly slide down whenever there's weight on it.


That's the same problem I had, (though mine lasted about 2 weeks), plus when I got off of the seat it slowly came back up... :skep: LAME

Hoping I get mine back by the weekend, AND that it works for long enough to enjoy it!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in that I got my post back and it's working great.

Love this tec!!!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Just wanted to chime in that I got my post back and it's working great.
> 
> Love this tec!!!


Hey, to save us (me, lol) from having to read through a hundred posts...would you mind telling us the return process? Who/how you made contact with? How long it all took?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> Hey, to save us (me, lol) from having to read through a hundred posts...would you mind telling us the return process? Who/how you made contact with? How long it all took?
> Thanks in advance.


Here is the contact info for Rick Taylor who is the US distributor and to the best of my knowledge is the person to talk to about any issues. (from the KS website, It's in Chinese I think, but later I found out there is an "English" tab in the upper right hand side and I found his Phone number! )

USA 
KS USA 
Tel: +1-949-742-1180 
E-mail: [email protected]

I didn't get much of a process other than him telling me he had already answered my e-mail and to send it in. I included a note with the problems I was having, a copy of my purchase receipt and my return address. I mailed it on a Friday and got it back the Tuesday after next, (but the weekend I sent it was Memorial day weekend). From my first e-mail to him to when I got it back was two and a half weeks, but others have said they went through the whole process in just 4 days. (I think that person was also in CA where KS USA is at)

Does that mean your having problems with your post?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Does that mean your having problems with your post?


'

No problems whatsoever other than the common complaint of initial stiction early in my rides. I just know that at some point it will need help and I wasn't aware there was US contact info on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## BikeFettish (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad you were able to have your post serviced and it was a good thing you included the purchase receipt!  glad Rick was able to help you!!!


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

is this normal? 
Took it for my first ride today, love it. but about half of the time it needs a bounce to get it to go down. there is a spot in the mid stroke where it slows down and if you stop it there it will stay there when the lever is pulled. 
and I just noticed this on the stanchion after the ride, that mark is a little groove forming i can feel it with my fingernail and is filling with oil.

did I get a bum one?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

BikeFettish said:


> I am glad you were able to have your post serviced and it was a good thing you included the purchase receipt!  glad Rick was able to help you!!!


Rick is the man, very helpful and fast turn around. Also thanks to Bikefetish, for keeping track of my warranty as well. Keep up the good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

willymcd said:


> is this normal?


Contact Rick, send pic. Something is scratching your stanchion.


----------



## BikeFettish (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not normal, I would send it in to the KS USA office with a copy of your purchase receipt and a brief explanation.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> Rick is the man, very helpful and fast turn around. Also thanks to Bikefetish, for keeping track of my warranty as well. Keep up the good job.:thumbsup:


Seconded. Rick took care of my seatpost quickly and painlessly. I just got back from testing out the repaired post on a big ride - it works even better (valve action is much smoother) than my other seatpost that never broke down! :thumbsup:


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pricepoint has the 30.9 in stock, mine will be at my door Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

still have not actually been able to ride my 950R but I mocked it up today and the lever action was really sticky. I see some people added a spring by the lever on the post. I pulled the thumb lever apart and cleaned and polished a bit. Works like a champ now.


----------



## adumesny (Apr 11, 2009)

RipRoar said:


> UPDATE: I just ordered my i-950-R from theBikeCompany http://bikeco.com, apparently they have been shipped ~25 units expected in early January. Kinda pricey @ $249+tax+ship but Im worth it! Was informed that about 1/2 the order is already pre-paid for AND this version has the ODI lock grip inner ring integrated into the remote! Saweet!


whoa, they are now listed at $309+tax+ship... maybe supply and demand but that's just too ourageous. I have seen I900 in the $150 (handle) - $190 range (remote) and can't see why the 950 would be $110 more given it's just the offset. Rip off.

Might have to get the ugly but reliable (and made in the USA) GD instead....


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

adumesny said:


> Might have to get the ugly but reliable (adn made in the USA) GD instead....


it may be worth to wait for the new adjustable seatpost made by rockshox. it looks pretty interesting. unusre about the possible release time though.


----------



## adumesny (Apr 11, 2009)

shapirus said:


> it may be worth to wait for the new adjustable seatpost made by rockshox. it looks pretty interesting. unusre about the possible release time though.


yeah, though I don't want to wait for september (i've been wanting one for a while, but don't want to spend $300 for a post really), nor try a 1.0 version (even though it is rockshock, they ought to know hydrolics but there are always issues). AMP and command post might be other options to GD. I don't mind fixed spot as long as I have 1+" as well (most typical easy downhill)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rockshox-reverb.html


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

well there's still good old joplin available


----------



## adumesny (Apr 11, 2009)

shapirus said:


> well there's still good old joplin available


yeah problem is everyone I run into had issues and swicthed (tons online as well). Not worth the cheaper price to me. Not sure how reliable i950 is yet.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Lots of KS posts listed on e-bay at the moment...

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ks+adjustable+seatposts&_sacat=106951&_dmpt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&_odkw=&_osacat=106951&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Why hasn't anyone replicated the zero slop idea of a lefty in adjustable seatposts? Why do they all still have play?


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

I just got my post back, has the uglier dark stanchion now, no biggie there. But now it slides up when I pick the bike up by the saddle sometimes, accompanied by a load squeak, it does seem to stay in place though, anyone know if there is an easy fix to this or does the thing need to go back again, or is this normal? Also is it bad for this post to be pulled up without the lever actuated like it is for the CB joplin?


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, I just got what is supposed to be 2010 i950r. The post stanchion has so much stiction that the post is unusable. The other issue, which bothers me even more, is that the stanchion rotates as it compresses or extends. Some of the time it goes down straight and other times it turns about 20* as it goes down/up. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

How are you trying the seat post out? Did you adjust the lever so the post can rise/drop? I weigh 230 and if I'm not sitting on the saddle, I have a tough time getting it to go down. As far as rotation, I'm no help, the only thing I can think of would be to tighten the red ring.
When I first got mine, I had to tighten the cable alittle to make sure it compressed the lever, but no problems since then.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

ajmelin, the remote is installed correctly. The lever on the post is fully compressed when I press the remote. The post sticks at the top so much that I have to bounce on it sometimes to get it to drop. Then it gets stuck down too.
The rotating is almost like a corkscrew motion where it goes down and twists on the way, leaving the seat turned to one side. It does the same thing on the way up too. I checked the red lock ring before installation as it was a bit loose out of the box. I;ll check it again anyway. 
Thanks for the opinion.

Mike


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Try contacting Rick Taylor, if your here in the US. His info is somewhere in this thread, or the huge adjustable seatpost thread in the All Mountain forum.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mnigro said:


> ajmelin, the remote is installed correctly. The lever on the post is fully compressed when I press the remote. The post sticks at the top so much that I have to bounce on it sometimes to get it to drop. Then it gets stuck down too.
> The rotating is almost like a corkscrew motion where it goes down and twists on the way, leaving the seat turned to one side. It does the same thing on the way up too. I checked the red lock ring before installation as it was a bit loose out of the box. I;ll check it again anyway.
> Thanks for the opinion.
> 
> Mike


That sucks. You need to return it asap. It should _not _be doing that. My 950r works flawlessly, except for some very minor initial stiction on the days first ride.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

KS USA 
Tel: +1-949-742-1180 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Jongy question: I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these guys, and I really don't understand what the difference is between zero offset and non-zero offset. Any explanation would be appreciated. Tried searching, but couldn't find exact explanation. Thanks


----------



## paparube (Feb 15, 2009)

the zero Offset is positioned directly over the post and the Offset is set behind the post. if you look at the I 900 it has an Offset and the I 950 does not. If you Google search the 2 and look at the heads on each you should see what I mean.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Lev said:


> Jongy question: I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these guys, and I really don't understand what the difference is between zero offset and non-zero offset. Any explanation would be appreciated. Tried searching, but couldn't find exact explanation. Thanks


Offset post positions clamp (and therefore the saddle) about 30mm behind the center of the post. No offset puts the seat clamp (more) directly over the post.


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

I just got my i950r (125mm rise) and when installed the seat would rise very slowly and took a lot of force to lower......until I figured out the barrel adjuster on the remote control lever adjusts the tension of the line so you can fine tune how slow or fast the post rises (kind of like how you adjust line tension on a derailer shifter). Once I figured that out, it works like magic......could not believe they don't mention this in the user manual.

Got mine from PricePoint as they just got them in stock about a week ago, and are priced at $248......

I can't ever imagine riding without a device like this again......


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

ccarsten said:


> I can't ever imagine riding without a device like this again......


The best thing about them is that you won't be disappointed even a long while later :thumbsup:. As for me, I've been using mine since the beginning of this season and am still happy with it and can't imagine moving back to a regular seatpost. Also, I've come to the conclusion that the remote control knob is almost a must: I'm using it all the time, on the fly and intuitively.

Btw, make sure there's always a thin film of grease/oil on the stanchion. Check it occasionally. It looks like some folks have experienced issues with scratched stanchion, so it's better to get it serviced in case of any troubles before it's too late.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Riding without your remote adjustable post SUCKS...

I recently did my 2nd three day weekend with my post in California getting serviced. LAME!

Can't wait to get it back!!!


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok everyone, I just got off the phone with Rick (who is a super nice guy by the way, and was very helpful), so thought I would post his responses to many of the questions I had that are all throughout this thread as well:

*Ok to hang from bike stand by stanchion?*
1) Yes, it is ok to hang your bike from a bike stand by the post stanchion......just be sure that the cable side is on the open side of the bike stand clamp (so you don't smash the cable)

*What does the barrel adjuster at the base of the remote lever do?*
2) The barrel adjuster at the base of the remote lever works just like a derailer barrel adjuster. Turning it clockwise loosens the cable, while turning it counter-clockwise tightens the cable. This is how you can fine tune how fast/slow the post rises/ascends, and how far in you must depress the remote lever before actuation begins.

*Should the cable be in front of or behind the seat post?*
3) The post is designed to have the cable in the 'rear' of the bike.....in other words, the cable should be behind the seat (over the rear triangle). There is a design reason for this that involves the design of the seat rail system to add strength for being used in this position - Rick gave me more specifics, but I was only able to absorb and remember so much......

*Does the exposed part of the stanchion need to be lubed?*
4) The exposed part of the stanchion does not need to be lubed. For normal wipe downs a soft cloth and Simple Green are what Rick recommends.

*How often should I clean/service the internals, and with what?*
5) For thorough cleaning/servicing, Rick recommends doing every couple of months (or as a guide, do it whenever you do a thorough drive-train cleaning). The steps for doing this are in the user manual and he strongly recommends using a product called Slick Honey Grease.....which is distributed by BTI and is specifically spec'd for the types of materials and coating that exist inside the unit.

*Is it ok to carry my bike by the seat?*
6) It is perfectly ok to carry your bike by the seat. They use a special type of piston that does not create the air trap problem (I'm sure I'm not using correct terminology here) like other products.

*What is seat extension is too tall for my application?*
7) I mentioned that for my application (Large Ibis Mojo with a 125mm i950r and an Azonic Hot Seat) the post is actually a little TOO tall when fully extended, so I have to bump it down a tad if it extends fully - a VERY minor problem that I will gladly live with versus having a setup that's too short. I asked about moving to the 100mm version, but Rick recommended trying different seats......such as the WTB Slimline, WTB Devo, or SDG Formula FX which are all about 1/2 - 3/4" shorter from rail to top of seat than most seats.

I hope everyone finds this helpful. I am super stoked with my i950r and am even more stoked with the great support provided by Rick.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I have a KS i950-R for sale. I need the cash and I don't use it enough to keep it. Let me know. It is in the MTBr classifieds or email me. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## adumesny (Apr 11, 2009)

stiingya said:


> I recently did my 2nd three day weekend with my post in California getting serviced. LAME!


Maybe you should get something more reliable... you don't hear issues with mechanical ones like gravity Dropper... That's why I got one recently.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*I LOVE it, but one concern .....*

I had a great first ride w/ my i950 yesterday. Bombing down rocky single track, I have so much more control and speed w/ the seat dropped. :thumbsup:

But as I was loading the bike to go home, I grabbed my saddle and the post came up a few inches. A "vacuum" feeling pulled it back down. If I pull hard enough, I can raise the post almost to it's maximum height. *Is this an indication of a problem? *I thought I read somewhere the KindShocks were not supposed to extend unless the cable gets pulled.

Anyhow, I'm sold on adjustable seat posts. 
(And I'm a cranky old skeptic w/ an 8-speed drivetrain)

So should I worry that the post extended by pulling up on the saddle?


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*FYI - those tiny cable set screws*

I went to my local Ace hardware to get some back up set screws. I didn't lose or strip them ........... yet. Those things are friggin tiny. 
Anyhow, in case anyone needs to know,* the size is M3 .50 x 6*

Took me awhile to find them, thought I'd pass along the specs.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

adumesny said:


> Maybe you should get something more reliable... you don't hear issues with mechanical ones like gravity Dropper... That's why I got one recently.


Sure you do, they break where the HOLES are in the inner post, and they have/or quickly develop side play at the saddle tip. That's why I didn't get one...

At the time I purchased it seemed EVERY adjustable seatpost had some kind of issues and/or less desirable traits, but KS seemed to be the best of the bunch IMO.

I'm more dissatisfied by the CS communication than I am with the product. I shouldn't have to e-mail more than once, when I ask a question it should get answered and they should have an e-mail address that is solely for product customer service use that is checked everyday several times a day 100% DONE!

But as we know great CS in the bike industry seems to be a bit rare and goes through it's ups and downs with even the best companies...


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking for a I950-r in 30.9mm in the 75mm travel 300mm length. Anyone know where I can find one? No one seems to have one in stock.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

willymcd said:


> is this normal?
> Took it for my first ride today, love it. but about half of the time it needs a bounce to get it to go down. there is a spot in the mid stroke where it slows down and if you stop it there it will stay there when the lever is pulled.
> and I just noticed this on the stanchion after the ride, that mark is a little groove forming i can feel it with my fingernail and is filling with oil.
> 
> did I get a bum one?


I just received my KSi950-R and noticed stiction in the middle of its travel going down and on its return. Initially I thought was due to it being new and it just had to be broken in etc. Despite the red friction collar being in its least resistance setting, the result was the same. After less than an hour on the trail I returned home and took a closer look. I discovered a deep stanchion scratch caused by something within the post and its also starting to slowly fill with oil. I emailed the distributor and am waiting for a reply....


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Just an update:

I received confirmation from the KS regional distributor within 24 hours that the internals will be replaced at no charge. All I need to cover for is shipping and handling. I was assured that the incident is not common and that overall feedback on the KS seat post has been very positive.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

My KS i950-R was just returned from the dealer under warranty. A 3 business day turn around from the time they received it in total. Internals were swapped out. Now its functioning 100%. I'm extremely satisfied with the level customer service. *Thanks Mike!*

As recommended in the KS post maintenance thread under the AM forum, Slick Honey is as good if not better than suggested. 1 of my 2 best maintenance discoveries along with Chain-L chain lube to date. :thumbsup:


----------

